# Personality type "hybrids" ?



## Gerner77 (Aug 8, 2013)

I am an INTJ. Sometimes ill retake the personality test and get ISTJ. Then I get INTJ again, and so forth. But none the less, I find this is an interesting topic. 
Anyone else have this "Hybrid" or "Duality" going on?


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Well INTJ and ISTJ are actually quite different from each other. I'd suggest checking out cognitive functions, and learning more about how you perceive the world around you, and how you use that information to make decisions. The INTJ sees the world with the Ni "filter" and Te filter to make decisions, while the ISTJ uses Si and Te respectively.

This isn't to say that every person fits neatly within one of the 16 types, but _most_ people identify with one over the others.


----------



## Gerner77 (Aug 8, 2013)

Revenant said:


> Well INTJ and ISTJ are actually quite different from each other. I'd suggest checking out cognitive functions, and learning more about how you perceive the world around you, and how you use that information to make decisions. The INTJ sees the world with the Ni "filter" and Te filter to make decisions, while the ISTJ uses Si and Te respectively.
> 
> This isn't to say that every person fits neatly within one of the 16 types, but _most_ people identify with one over the others.


Yes I realized this. And as far that goes it does make sense, but everytime I am to take a 16 type test the N and S functions tend to be nearly neck and neck, which I find odd. Usually, the N prevails. I just found it odd because I realize how different they are. 
I just made this to see if anyone else had the same issue (Is it an issue? More of a curiosity.)


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Gerner77 said:


> Yes I realized this. And as far that goes it does make sense, but everytime I am to take a 16 type test the N and S functions tend to be nearly neck and neck, which I find odd. Usually, the N prevails. I just found it odd because I realize how different they are.
> I just made this to see if anyone else had the same issue (Is it an issue? More of a curiosity.)


Lots of people have these problems, but the problem is usually the fault of the tests. Most MBTI tests suck  If you have taken many though, the next suggestion (beyond learning about Cognitive Functions) is to simply read descriptions and see which you identify with the most.

Here are a couple cognitive function tests though, which may be helpful:

Cognitive Quiz

similarminds.com

Keys 2 Cognition

I have also heard someone talk about answering the questions "as if they were highly stressed." Part of Jungian theory is that in times of great stress, we use our "shadow functions," and identifying these may help identify your type. I've never tried this, but think I'll do that now.


----------



## Gables (Jan 6, 2012)

I am 50/50 on the J/P spectrum, and fairly weak on the S. I can relate strongly to both the ESTP and ESTJ descriptions. To beat a dead horse, the only way to do it is to go by cognitive functions (not sure if I subscribe to the theory of cog. functions but whatever).


----------



## Gerner77 (Aug 8, 2013)

Revenant said:


> Lots of people have these problems, but the problem is usually the fault of the tests. Most MBTI tests suck  If you have taken many though, the next suggestion (beyond learning about Cognitive Functions) is to simply read descriptions and see which you identify with the most.
> 
> Here are a couple cognitive function tests though, which may be helpful:
> 
> ...



Yea that seems to make sense. I took the COGNITIVE, one a few times and my top result is INTP, the "thinkers". Which makes perfect sense seeing as I dont believe there is an ultimate right and wrong or good and evil, so I practically made the entire thing philosophical lol. 
Im just setting it to unsure.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

Gables said:


> I am 50/50 on the J/P spectrum, and fairly weak on the S. I can relate strongly to both the ESTP and ESTJ descriptions. To beat a dead horse, the only way to do it is to go by cognitive functions (not sure if I subscribe to the theory of cog. functions but whatever).


Well the way I look at it is, MBTI theory in general is clearly not 100% accurate. Nor are theories encompassing Cognitive Functions. However _both_ do recognize (and accurately "prove") that _most_ people fall under 16 categories which can greatly help individuals learn about their behavior or those around them.



Gerner77 said:


> Yea that seems to make sense. I took the COGNITIVE, one a few times and my top result is INTP, the "thinkers". Which makes perfect sense seeing as I dont believe there is an ultimate right and wrong or good and evil, so I practically made the entire thing philosophical lol.
> Im just setting it to unsure.


Here is a description that matches me almost perfectly. If you don't mesh with it at least 75%, I'd look at other INTP descriptions and then even other non-INTP descriptions. ISTJs and INTPs both share Ti primary functions. What were your results?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty sure I'm an ENTP, but I often test INTP or ENFP. I definitely have overdeveloped I and F functions due to some pretty intense trials during my childhood and pretty much my entire life. But the more I develop myself and get my health back, the more I seem like just an ENTP.


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

Gerner77 said:


> I am an INTJ. Sometimes ill retake the personality test and get ISTJ. Then I get INTJ again, and so forth. But none the less, I find this is an interesting topic.
> Anyone else have this "Hybrid" or "Duality" going on?


No offense, but INTJs are very rare, which per se decreases chances of a person being one if one doubts it.

Apart from the cognitive tests you were provided with, I strongly recommended that you try doing intelligence test. The higher your score, the greater the chance you're an INTJ (because they tend to be very intelligent and more intelligent on average than most of other types).

I turned out to be: INTJ, INTP, ISTJ and INFP. Pretty messed up, huh?


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Aenye said:


> No offense, but INTJs are very rare, which per se decreases chances of a person being one if one doubts it.
> 
> Apart from the cognitive tests you were provided with, I strongly recommended that you try doing intelligence test. The higher your score, the greater the chance you're an INTJ (because they tend to be very intelligent and more intelligent on average than most of other types).
> 
> I turned out to be: INTJ, INTP, ISTJ and INFP. Pretty messed up, huh?


Sounds like a stereotype to me...I'd watch out for that. There could easily be a "dumb" INTJ and a "smart" ISTJ.
Depends on the area too. 
INTJs usually pick up an intellectual hobby or two and hone to death with Ni.
ISTJs are more likely to focus on other practical aspects of their life. Like personal finance maybe...setting up their careers.
So depending on what you ask for, either one could be smart.


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

Moop said:


> Sounds like a stereotype to me...I'd watch out for that. There could easily be a "dumb" INTJ and a "smart" ISTJ.


You are right, but INTJs that I know scored higher than average on standard (non-verbal) IQ tests. 



> It is quoted that of those with an INTJ profile, some 37% fall within the top 2% of IQ measures.


INTJ Personality Type


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Gerner77 said:


> I am an INTJ. Sometimes ill retake the personality test and get ISTJ. Then I get INTJ again, and so forth. But none the less, I find this is an interesting topic.
> Anyone else have this "Hybrid" or "Duality" going on?


I've decided to be an INFP, while that reflects how I act and think the most. There's a lot of both S and N, and both T and F, inside of me. If anything, I am a dreamer, and the last thing I am is a doer (nor a creator). I naturally see and remember things via logic and all, and also spot a lot of things very good, but what decides how I act is caused by my feelings and intuition. I am a very sensitive person, that's for sure.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Aenye said:


> You are right, but INTJs that I know scored higher than average on standard (non-verbal) IQ tests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other 63% of INTJs are unaccounted for. Do they fall within the next highest bracket? Or were their scores average? No idea.
I do agree that the INTJs I know ARE incredibly smart, but I'm just not sure intelligence testing can be correlated strongly enough to MBTI.

Edit: Also (not directed at you, Aenye. general contribution to the thread)


bearotter said:


> Focus on what is natural, not what you are skilled at.


You can be good at many things. That is not what MBTI is attempting to pinpoint. It's your initial preference. Some people forgo their initial preference in favor of traits they value more. They may not be as off-the-bat good at it as a Dom function would be. Doesn't mean they can't eventually be on par though.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I have gotten scores of INTP, INFJ, INFP, ENTP and INTJ respectively; although on Socionics, I have gotten ILI, IEI, LII, ILE, EII.


----------



## ProphetChaser (May 23, 2014)

According to over half the tests I take, I'm an INTP/J.

Actually an INFP based on my own research. Just have a developed thinking side and have developed an attitude of just getting stuff done when I can.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

People sometimes think I'm an ENTP when I'm being friendly or ENTJ when I'm being serious. So I guess there are some out there who would mistake me for INTP as well but in actuality I'm an INTJ. In Socionics I've been typed ILE(ENTp), ESE(ESFj), LIE(ENTj) and IEE(ENFp). *shrug*

My signature has all of my correct information on my typings though. ILI(INTp) or INTJ in MBTI.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I usually get ENTP, ESTP or ENTJ in tests.
Sometimes INTP as well.

In socionics I've always got either ILE or ILI.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

This sort of thinking normally comes from an improper understanding of how MBTI works. You cannot be more than one type; it simply isn't possible. 

Remember... the tests can only tell you what percentage you are likely to be. So if you get 51% N, the test says, based on your answers, it is 51% certain you're an iNtuitive. Not that you prefer intuition 51% and sensing 49%. That's not how it works.

@_Gables_ J and P aren't like S/N or T/F -- they determine which functions you have and I/E determines the order of preference. Even if you relate to descriptions for both ESTP and ESTJ (two _very _different types), you _cannot_ possess both sets of functions. They're opposites when it comes to functions... that's what the J/P scale shows. 
ESTP = Se/Ti/Fe/Ni
ESTJ = Te/Si/Ne/Fi
_Completely _different function wise. 

Whether or not you subscribe to the idea of cognitive functions is irrelevant. Using the MBTI system, which is what we're discussing, this is how things work.


----------



## cool guy (Oct 4, 2021)

Gerner77 said:


> I am an INTJ. Sometimes ill retake the personality test and get ISTJ. Then I get INTJ again, and so forth. But none the less, I find this is an interesting topic.
> Anyone else have this "Hybrid" or "Duality" going on?


Yes, this has happened with me. I take the test once and get the mastermind (architect) personality. I take it again and I get Caregiver (Consul)


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

cool guy said:


> Yes, this has happened with me. I take the test once and get the mastermind (architect) personality. I take it again and I get Caregiver (Consul)


If you need a theory to validate you as a mastermind ... surely you are not.


----------



## Lady of Redstones (Apr 28, 2021)

Well, I usually get ESFJ as test results and Fe and Si as most developed functions in tests and do identify with that. BUT I also have rather high Te (according to functions tests and I also relate a lot with the descriptions) and I can be somewhat "ESTJ"-ish (I only found out some years ago that life is easier when I'm nice to people instead of telling them that they should be shot for ignorance/stupidity ;-) ). Also, functions tests usually attribute me higher Ni than Ne, although Ne should be/is my 3rd function...
And I once took a test for "me as a teenager" and got ENTJ.

So I made up a little "theory": As far as I know very few people are 100% extroverted or introverted, and I can imagine that N/S and T/F work in a familiar way. So if someone really has 50:50 N:S (or F:T for that matter) they could have elements and functions of both types... Like, in my case, I have strong Te and Fe and can be STJish as I said. My preference for J (over P) makes/would make me an extroverted thinker (and introverted intuitive), although I should have Ne as 3rd Ti as inferior function (Did I use Ti making up this stuff? I don't identify with Ti at all honestly...). So I'm a bit of an "F/T-ambivert" (but a lot more sensing than intuitive!), similiar to the ambiverts which are "in between introverted and extroverted".

But on the other hand, I'm pretty sure that my Te comes from nurture/was and is developed by trying to explain to my ISTJ dad (who doesn't understand my Fe at all) how I feel. 
I also read somewhere that your first two functions define your type, and that the others aren't always developed/used in the same order the theory suggests.
And somewhere else I read that Te and Fe (and Ti and Fi) aren't opposites, but rather two ways of doing basically the same thing, while Fe and Fi aren't similiar at all. I could relate to that a lot - I do see Ti as being the most different from Fe when it comes to those functions. But I have no idea whether you can apply this to Ni/Si vs. Ne/Se - maybe not because N and S seem so different... (says an SJ who doesn't really understand Ne or Ni to be honest^^)

I agree that you should look more into which functions you use and how. 

Also remember that a type is not a stereotype - I'm definitely not a "stereotypical" ESFJ, but nevertheless, I do agree that this is my type/that Fe and Si are my strongest functions that define how I think and react to the world, etc. 
No one is a stereotype, and it's not like Feelers are less intelligent or more irrational than Thinkers or whatever.

For me, MBTI is about understanding yourself and others (better). So I would just pick what makes sense for/helps you. If you feel like a hybrid and that concept helps you understand yourself, go for it! It's just a theory and you're not hurting anyone by not agreeing 100% with what it says ;-)


----------

